# Mondio Ring



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

A European friend of mine, a KNPV judge, mentioned 
that Mondio Ring is no longer to be recognized as 
International dogsport by the FCI.

Anybody have more informatin ?

I think what this means is that a Mondio Ring title
will no longer allow a dog to enter the working
dog class at an FCI conformation show, but I
am not sure.

I think this happended to French Ring about 10
years ago, and Mondio Ring was supposed to
become the suit style equivalent of IPO.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

That would be strange, as I understand there is FCI Belgian Ring (seperate from NVBK). 
Hopefully some Mondiofolk will share some knowledge on this subject.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim Engel said:


> A European friend of mine, a KNPV judge, mentioned
> that Mondio Ring is no longer to be recognized as
> International dogsport by the FCI.
> 
> ...


Jim 

I think it may be wishful thinking on your friends part


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Jim
> 
> I think it may be wishful thinking on your friends part


Perhaps, but she is well connected, the only person I know
with KNPV titles under the belt, a KNPV judge and fairly
active in conformation.

I am following up on this just to see if I misunderstood.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jim Engel said:


> A European friend of mine, a KNPV judge, mentioned
> that Mondio Ring is no longer to be recognized as
> International dogsport by the FCI.
> 
> ...


It's true Jim. Mondioring does _not_ have FCI recognition. The reasons I'm not clear about. But maybe Jeff can weigh in on this subject when he has time?


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.mondioring-gtim.com/

You'll need to Google it for the translation


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Chad Byerly said:


> That would be strange, as I understand there is FCI Belgian Ring (seperate from NVBK).
> Hopefully some Mondiofolk will share some knowledge on this subject.



There most certainly was Belgian Ring under the auspices 
of Societe Royal St. Hubert, the Belgian FCI national club.

But when I looked there were not references to it on
the web site. A couple of years ago there were about
six judges, but I think old guys.

Two questions:

Does St. Hubert actually conduct any trials today ?

If I understand correctly, both French Ring and Belgian Ring
are under the auspices of a national organization, not the
international FCI.

Most of us could probably care less, but being an FCI
sport means the title gets you into the conformation
working class.

I am not sure of this, however, so any information welcome.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> It's true Jim. Mondioring does _not_ have FCI recognition. The reasons I'm not clear about. But maybe Jeff can weigh in on this subject when he has time?


Please explain why there is an FCI Mondioring World Championships and the FCI Utility Commission Section Mondio Ring


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://www.mondioring-gtim.com/&ei=_JAtS8D6I4yCswO5lrmKBA&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CA8Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.mondioring-gtim.com/%2Bsite:www.mondioring-gtim.com%26hl%3Den%26rls%3DGGLJ,GGLJ:2009-04,GGLJ:en

Go to "Forums" under "why pretend.." and there is some additional information there.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you Candy. This creates many questions for me? For one, is Mondioring even a real sport

http://translate.google.com/transla...-gtim.com&hl=en&rls=GGLJ,GGLJ:2009-04,GGLJ:en


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

FCI recognition or not, there is respect for anyone out there training and trialing dogs. No matter the venue. 

I wouldn't consider not having FCI recognition a bad thing for Mondio! Anytime you have a primarily 'show dog registration' organization in power over bite sports you see the handwriting on the wall. FCI, SV, AKC. All dog and pony shows!! 

I hope Mondio grows and that the politics that seem to go hand in hand with most 'legit' sports programs will pass them by ;-) Good on you MR'ingers


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

GTIM is not FCI recognized. Here is the correct website.

http://www.mondioring.org/index.htm


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Tim. It's all rather confusing...what is the difference between GTIM and SMCU?!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> Thank you Candy. This creates many questions for me? For one, is Mondioring even a real sport
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...-gtim.com&hl=en&rls=GGLJ,GGLJ:2009-04,GGLJ:en


 
No it's not, actually it's a cover. The smart hill billies say they are doing dog sports (mondio ring) in order to not have to clean up thier yards and avoid fines from the County. All the junk out there is "the field".

I am just kidding, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I get in enough trouble. LOL GTIM is the founding org for Mondio. The politics are too much for me. The US was GTIM, and now is hoping for FCI.

There was a lawsuit against the FCI about who had the right to do the sport. I have never seen or heard what the outcome of it was. 

The "FCI" mondio ringers are hoping for FCI recognition. This might take years. The GTIM mondio ringers want to keep the sport from going the way of Sch/ipo

In the big picture, does it matter ?? I say yes. Look at what Sch has become with the show dogs. I do not want to see that happen to Mondio.

I think it is a matter of time before they start putting points into OB, and taking them from the bitework.

There is always some weird need with people to change things. I don't remember the Sch sit at the end of the retrieve, but it is beig called for now. I am sure they will start placing more emphasis on the dog bringing the retrieve and little wood more calmly. You can see where I am going.

The beauty of it is if they go all gay, then someone will bring GTIM here, and there will be TWO organizations doing the sport.

Currently I could give a rats ass. I am going to get my three, maybe see about winning the nationals, or maybe go to France and watch the Championship. I got to see if my lazy ass really feels like training everything that hard. Last time I did not train the OB. LOL I had enough issues in the bitework with the ass wad.

I am going to train everything and see if I feel like working that hard. If I do, then I will go to France next year and see about the Championships.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Mondio started under GTIM and then for a lot of political/personal reasons, it went away. This happened probably about 4-5 years ago. GTIM recently resurfaced and held their own "Championship" this year, the weekend before the SMCU/FCI. Most of the big players in MR are under the SMCU/FCI group. Who knows what will eventually happen to the sport with all the political BS that goes on.

US MR falls under the SMCU/FCI guidelines.


----------

